# Balhan hyung



## orestes (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello everybody,

I am Ron Rullens from the Netherlands and I am a WTSDA eedan holder. I like the art of TSD. It makes you a better person, physically as well as mentally. I also like to research the history of the art (MDK, TSD and TKD). I read about a Balhan hyung as a part of the eedan test in the early sixties. It was the time of unification of the kwans. Does anybody know anything about this hyung??????


Many greetings and a good time spending in the dojang, TANG SOO!!!

Ron Rullens #41062


----------



## DMcHenry (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't recognize that name.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 26, 2011)

Where did you read about it?


----------



## orestes (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello Mr Maunakumu, I read it in an expert of "the modern history of Taekwondo". When you google on it there is always a link what brings you to the "Balhan Hyung". But the strange thing about it is that I can not find anything more about it just the mention that it was a eedan hyung. I wonder if there is somebody out there who know more about it than just the name.

Many grtzzz, Ron,

 TANG SOO!!!


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 27, 2011)

orestes said:


> Hello Mr Maunakumu, I read it in an expert of "the modern history of Taekwondo". When you google on it there is always a link what brings you to the "Balhan Hyung". But the strange thing about it is that I can not find anything more about it just the mention that it was a eedan hyung. I wonder if there is somebody out there who know more about it than just the name.
> 
> Many grtzzz, Ron,
> 
> TANG SOO!!!



No idea which hyung they are talking about.  Perhaps you could pm *puunui*, a member here.  He told me he was involved in writing that book that you quoted.


----------



## puunui (Jul 1, 2011)

maunakumu said:


> He told me he was involved in writing that book that you quoted.




I was involved in translating the book into english. I did not write it. Balhan I believe is one of the forms taught by GM YOON Byung In, along with Jangkwon, etc.


----------



## orestes (Jul 9, 2011)

Is it possible that Bal-han Dae is the same as Bal-Se/Bak-Sae/Pal-Sek/Pal-Che etc. where "the best choice/selection"  is meant. And maybe Balhan means the best of China.

Bye Bye, TANG SOO, 
Ron Rullens


----------

